# Bosch POF 1200 AE Router collet issue



## BluePotato (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi all,

I have the Bosch 060326A170 POF 1200 AE Router and I'm surprised & annoyed to say that the manual does not tell you how to change the collet. Despite coming with 3 of them (the 1/4, 6 and 8).

Default installed is the 8, but I need to swop out the collet to the 1/4 for a keyhole bit I have.

I removed the `nut` from the machine, but I cannot remove the cylinder (apologies if my terms are not right, i am a newcomer to woodworking). I have tried to pull it directly out but it won't budge and I cannot see a way of unscrewing it (not even sure that's how you remove it)










Have I done wrong by removing the `nut`? I must say this process is not intuitive at all, all help would be greatly appreciated!! Did a search on the forum but couldn't find any posts quite like my issue.
thanks!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Terminology 
You have a nut and what you call a cylinder is the collet.
Never tighten down without a bit in the collet,never install a bit so that it bottoms out,
From your picture the collet is stuck in the router you need to tap on it lightly it has to come out. Look at the other collets that you have so you can get a idea what the one stuck looks like


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

In most new routers the collet nut should stay attached to the collet but they can come apart separately sometimes. According to the schematic I found you should have 3 separate collets and nuts, parts 661, 662, and 663.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BluePotato (Mar 6, 2017)

Wow, this may be the most helpful forum ever 

Ok, so how and where exactly do I `tap` it out?

(And if anyone from Bosch is reading this, put this info in the manual!!!!)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Lay the router on its side and using a small hardwood stick place it against the collet and tap it with a hammer lightly. Rotate the collet and tap again and keep doing that until it loosens. You can use a pin punch instead but don't hit it hard enough to dent the collet. Be very careful not to hit any threaded part.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Your collet should snap into the nut when it is out of the router. They should be snapped together before use. place the nut flat on you bench take the collet and put it into the nut and push until you hear a click. you may have to tilt the collet a little bit to get it to go into the nut.

Then you can screw the nut back on the router, insert the proper size bit and tighten the nut. When you loosen the nut to remove the bit the nut will pull the collet out of the shaft and loosen the bit. There may be a spot that the nut turns free then tightens again and this is okay and how your nut/collet should work. Continue loosening the nut and the collet will loosen and the bit can be taken out.


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Feb 3, 2021)

Had exactly the same problem, with exactly the same router. Thank you all for your input on this, really helpful! Interestingly, the router also came with a bit, which doesn't fit in any of the 3 collets...
Thanks, Bosch.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Norwegian Wood


----------



## Three-lefthanded Jon (Jul 13, 2021)

Norwegian Wood said:


> Had exactly the same problem, with exactly the same router. Thank you all for your input on this, really helpful! Interestingly, the router also came with a bit, which doesn't fit in any of the 3 collets...
> Thanks, Bosch.


Me too!


----------



## Three-lefthanded Jon (Jul 13, 2021)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Lay the router on its side and using a small hardwood stick place it against the collet and tap it with a hammer lightly. Rotate the collet and tap again and keep doing that until it loosens. You can use a pin punch instead but don't hit it hard enough to dent the collet. Be very careful not to hit any threaded part.


Thank you so much. This technique worked for me. It took several goes and I was about to give up and ask for another technique and then one more tap, and the collet dropped out.


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

BluePotato said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have the Bosch 060326A170 POF 1200 AE Router and I'm surprised & annoyed to say that the manual does not tell you how to change the collet. Despite coming with 3 of them (the 1/4, 6 and 8).
> 
> ...


This is an old post but this issue seems to come up repeatedly. Tapping with a wood block often works, however, machinists often have to deal with stuck tooling and they use a brass punch or bar to jar things loose. The brass is soft and will not damage steel tooling (like a collet) but can deliver a much sharper blow than a wood block. Brass punches are also used in the automotive world and can often be found in auto supply houses.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Three-lefthanded Jon


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Jon, welcome to the forum.


----------

